

Ask HN: Best host for static HTML microsites? - drewcrawford

So I know my way around web development, and I have a meticulously crafted lighttpd.conf running on a few tiny VPSes.<p>Problem:  stuff goes down occasionally, severs require a reboot, and while it's great for hardcore wordpress optimization (which I do on my main blog), I've increasingly found myself modifying my powerful lighttpd.conf script to add yet another 3-page static html microsite.<p>Can anyone recommend a cheap, painless way to host a bunch of low-traffic static HTML across a dozen or so domains?<p>* Zero-configuration deployment of new sites.  It would be great if I could just put some files in a folder called "example.com" and do a git push.<p>* Configurable subdomain support.  S3 won't cut it.<p>* Reliable / no waking up to do a reboot at 3am<p>* Cheap: same cost or less as what I'm paying now for the VPS.
======
petercooper
I don't know about your usage profile but..
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/> is a well known "pay as you go" host for
stuff like this. They've been around ages.

They have an API that can make it as easy as a couple of calls to set up a new
site and do the DNS. For example:
<https://members.nearlyfreespeech.net/wiki/API/PHPExample>

------
patio11
I do microsites on my VPS with a templated config script and a script which
copies and then does a search/replace for the domain name followed by an
apache restart.

------
malyk
Heroku?

Set up a simple Sinatra app and git push to deploy. Heck, Sinatra is probably
overkill. Just make it a rack app. 1 config file and a directory of HTML.

